# Anyone no what this is gonna be?



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

Was playing in the back yard tonight and OOOO what a nice surprise was waiting! Anyone know what I'm smoking tonight?


----------



## illini (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Debi
You have my undivided attention
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Are the strawberries and celery an integral part of the smoke?


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 25, 2007)

is it strawberries and rubarb


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 25, 2007)

A strawberryruhbarb pie perhaps ??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  come on tell us :)


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like strawberries and rhubarb.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 25, 2007)

Apples and broccoli???


----------



## t-bone tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Okay I know ..........it's gonna be strawberry / ruhbarb  cobbler ???? huh huh huh ...am I right ??


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 25, 2007)

Come on Debi, it looks so fresh. What is it going to be??


----------



## monty (Jun 25, 2007)

Smoked Strawberry/Rhubarb Cobbler


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 25, 2007)

Strawberry & Rhubarb whichamacallit


----------



## dacdots (Jun 25, 2007)

Its supper


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

T-Bone got the strawberries and rhubarb first but Sr Monty got the smoked straverry rhubabrb cobler.

Actually started as a pie but the fruits was so juicey it swam in the juices! Man that was good - topped with coffee icecream.

Smoked it a little low 300Â°F for 2 hours with hickory. I love smoked pie crust man it's good. I think I should have bumped it up to 400Â°F and rised less smoke because slow cooking the fruits it got a bit soupy (which I drank with glee).

I topped the pie with a brown sugar and Vermont maple syrup sauce with a sprinkle of cinnamon. No supper just pie! Ummmmmmm Ummmmmmm!


----------



## low&slow (Jun 25, 2007)

That is the most beautiful thing I have ever layed eyes on. I bet it tastes just as good as it looks.


----------



## illini (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Debi our rhubarb here is maroon/red
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Still looks like celery to me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thought you were nuts combining the two
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cobbler looks good though


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 26, 2007)

Marvin -

Ours is only red on the outside, you skin it and it's green inside.


----------



## illini (Jun 26, 2007)

OK, now I am on the same page
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And the purpose of skinning rhubarb is?


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 26, 2007)

Awww Deb, that looks incredible! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm droolin' here...!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 26, 2007)

Dad-burnnit Debi....You've done went and flung a cravin' on me again!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Wish dessert could be emailed or PM'ed...

Just a thought...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...Strawberries, rhubarb, and chipoltle's as the foundation of a chutney type glaze to use with a Butt!?!...  Perhaps with a touch of cilantro and cumin for a Brisket?...

Hmmmmmm...........


----------



## cheech (Aug 6, 2007)

Good grief Debi even your pies look like a pro.

Don't you ever sleep?


----------



## ron50 (Aug 6, 2007)

mmmm strawberries and rhubarb are one of my favorites!!! Peach cobbler would probably taste awesome in the smoker too. with some vanilla ice cream on it,,,, yummm.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 7, 2007)

*Good Lord y'all, my blood sugar just went up to 300, just readin this!!  I LOVE peach cobbler, I have a recipe for, "peachy cowboy cobbler" if anyone wants it, its super easy and real good. Terry*


----------



## monty (Aug 7, 2007)

Wellllll!
What are you waiting for? 
Don't tease!
Post!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cheers!


----------



## doc (Aug 7, 2007)

Terry, we'd love it. OK well I'D love it, considering my proximity to GA peaches...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

My peaches are looking to good this year late frost killed almost all the buds, same with my apricots.

I smoked a fruit cobbler awhile back though that was really great! Smoked some bannanas for a bannana split sunday that was awsome too.  I know that sound weird but try it!

see .............


----------



## doc (Aug 7, 2007)

Debi, that looks delicious and
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I don't think smoked bananas is weird!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 7, 2007)

* Doc, sorry this took so long, I lost the thread.*
*Peachy cowboy cobbler*
*1 stick butter*
*1 egg*
*1 cup milk or half and half*
*1 tsp vanilla*
*1 cup sugar or splenda*
*1 cup flour*
*1 tsp baking POWDER*
*1 tsp salt, or to taste*
*8 cups fresh peaches, or fruit of choice*
*Melt butter in 9x13 pan, over low heat. Tilt pan to spread butter, in a bowl, mix egg, milk, and vanilla. Add sugar, baking powder , flour and salt, mix well. Pour batter evenly over melted butter. DO NOT MIX OR TRY TO SPREAD. Arrange fruit evenly over batter. Bake 45 minutes @ 375. As I say, its easy and good. Terry *


----------



## doc (Aug 9, 2007)

Terry, you are the man! Many thanks sir! Now only 2 more weeks until my next weekend off...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(I do get days off every week, just one Sat/Sun a month though)

I'll be sure to take some pics of the cobbler to go with the Q.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

*I thank you sir! I know you will love the cobbler, I have made it many times, and everyone loves it. Its so dang easy, it should be against the law! Two weeks till your off? Dang, that just ain't right! Hug your wife and kids for me, God bless you all. Terry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

*Gol dang it Debi, I am always missing stuff? Anyway, when you smoke the cobbler, do you just crank up the heat to 350+, or what do you suggest? Just a little smoke, or the regular smoke, like you do with meat? Sorry about your fruit crop, mine came on pretty good, but the gol darn hornets are just raising hell with everything. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry (GOD, its midnite, I need to hit it)*


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, how are you going to be able to tell if you have a proper smoke ring? Do you spritz it with apple juice every hour?


----------

